# Lets share some recipes :)



## Hotbump

:haha: I'm always running out of ideas as to what to make for dinner so I thought it would be good to share some recipes :thumbup:

Chicken Flautas

Ingredients:
Boneless chicken breast
White onion
Water
Vegetable/corn oil
Salt
Corn tortillas

1. Boil the boneless chicken breast
2. While it boils add some small cut up pieces of onion to the pot where the chicken is boiling
3. Add salt, as much as you want
4.Once the chicken is ready, shreded it to pieces
5.In another pan pour some vegetable/corn oil either one is fine
6.Add the tortilla to the pan filled with oil.
7. Flip to the tortilla every 2 minutes for 4 minutes, then take the tortilla out
8. Fill the tortilla with the shredded chicken the roll up the tortilla
9. Put the rolled up tortilla into the pan filled with the cooking oil until it turns to a light brown/golden color (takes about 3 minutes)
10. Repeat steps 6-9 as many times you want until you have made the desire amount of chicken flautas :thumbup:

:haha: I hope everyone understood what I wrote, dont know how else to explain it :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

Ooooh ill add my chilli one later


----------



## _laura

That looks yummy! I do loads in the slow cooker so I'll add some later.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## divershona

oooooooo i'll add some in a bit, i've got loads that i do.

any preferences in terms of ingredients?


----------



## Bexxx

Any particular theme? I make every meal from scratch (minus Sundays when I go to my mums :D ) so I have loads of recipes aha.

I'll put my faves up later


----------



## LauraBee

I don't use recipes I use intuition :haha:

But yeah, all of my meals are literally "hmm, I'll just add some of this... Put this in too... Oh, haven't used that for a while..."

Every so often I'll look up something to if I need certain amounts to get the right consistencies (usually cakes) :flow:


----------



## stephx

Bexxx said:


> Any particular theme? I make every meal from scratch (minus Sundays when I go to my mums :D ) so I have loads of recipes aha.
> 
> I'll put my faves up later

Oooh I so need to start making everything from scratch, receipes please :D xx


----------



## 10.11.12

Great idea :thumbup: 

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/hearty-vegetable-lasagna/detail.aspx

This is dinner tonight, smells fab already.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## mayb_baby

My party Pieces 

*Puttanesca *


Spoiler
400g plum tomatoes 
Salt and ground black pepper
4 garlic cloves chopped
1 red chilli finely chopped 
Cup of chopped oregano
6 mashes anchovy fillets
60g capers
150g chopped and pitted kalamata olives 
2 shots of vodka
500g penne 
100g grated Parmesan
1/2 chopped flat leaf parsley 

*Serves 4 and takes 35mins*
Season tomatoes with pepper, roast in preheated oven for 20 mins. When there cooked mash them up with a fork

The sauce- cook garlic and chilli in olive oil in a pan for a minute without allowing them to brown

Add chopped oregano, anchovies, capers and olives to the pan then pour in the vodka and stir for another minute 

Add roasted tomatoes to the pan and season with pepper once all is stirred let it simmer for 15mins

Meanwhile boil large pot if water with a dash of salt and cook the pasta 

Drain pasta and add it to the sauce, serve with grated parmesan and chopped parsley.

*Home made Burgers *


Spoiler
Serves 3,Takes 10mins 
1kg Lean Mince beef steak
6 garlic cloves crushed
1/2tbsp dark soy sauce 
1tbsp sundried tomato paste
1 medium egg beaten (use half)
1/2tbsp Worcester sauce 
1/2tsp dried oregano
30g stale bread wetted, squeezed dry and crubbled 
3 Rolls 
4tbsp caramelized onion sauce 
Mixed leaf or herb salad
1 Red onion 
Tomato ketchup and mustard 
Salt and fresh ground black pepper

Heat the grill to high. Put half the mince steak into a food processor with the garlic, tomato paste, soy sauce, (half egg not whole!), Worcester sauce, oregano and stale bread. Spin in 5 second bursts to form sticky paste you don't want a sausage like texture.

Transfer mix into a large bowl, add remaining mince and kneed until smooth. Shape into 4 burgers aprox. 150g

Grill for 3-4 mins, until cooked through

Halve the rolls, spread the base with caramelized onion sauce,add salad leaves and a burger. Top with red onions and serve with a sauce or both

*Lamb Hotpot*


Spoiler
Serves 4,Takes 1hour 40mins 
100g butter
900g stewing lamb , cut into large chunks
2 medium onions , chopped
4 carrots , peeled and sliced
25g plain flour
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
500ml lamb stock
2 bay leaves
900g potatoes, peeled and sliced

preheat oven to aprox 160C
Heat some butter in a large shallow casserole dish, brown the lamb in batches, lift to a plate.

Fry the onions and carrots in the pan with a little more butter until golden. Sprinkle over the flour, allow to cook for a couple of mins, shake over the Worcestershire sauce, pour in the stock, then bring to the boil. Stir in the meat and bay leaves, then turn off the heat. Arrange the sliced potatoes on top of the meat, then drizzle with a little more butter. Cover, then place in the oven for about 1½ hrs until the potatoes are cooked.

Remove the lid, brush the potatoes with a little more butter, then turn the oven up to brown the potatoes, or finish under the grill for 5-8 mins until brown.

Not very healthy btw But I will do healthy ones later :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Mmmmmmm yummy! Looking forward to reading recipes, I do lots in the slow cooker so I'll post some soon x


----------



## Bexxx

Okay, all I can think of off the top of my head :lol:

Spag bol:

Spoiler
Tin chopped tomatoes
Whatever veg (if you want veg)
I do onion
mushroom
pepper
grated carrot
tomato puree
oregano
pepper
pasta
mince

cook the mince, add your veg, chopped tomatoes, about a teaspoon of tomato puree, i put loads of oregano in, cook your pasta...serve on top. Lol, i'm rubbish at writing the recipes, I just make it up as I go along. Sometimes a bit of soy sauce to make it really saucy.

Sweet potato chips

Spoiler
Chop up potato into chip like slices, mix in a bowl with some soya sauce, add whatever herbs you like, some salt and put in the oven about 20 mins, ta da. Way taster than regular chips

Carbonara

Spoiler
cook your pasta, in a seperate pan i cook some mushrooms and add single cream, 'till it's hot, that's it haha. Obv if your not vegan you can add in some panchetta/bacon

Lentil burgers

Spoiler
2 cups cooked lentils
half a chopped onion
olive oil
salt and pepper
about half a cup of wheatgerm

mix it all together leaving some wheatgerm on the side for coating it, make into burger shapes then coat each side with the wheatgerm then fry for about 10 mins both sides. I LOVE these so much

This is my favourite ever curry recipe, I took this one from a book. Obv, I use mushrooms, most people would want to use chicken/lamb

Spoiler
2 tablespoons of cumin seeds
4 teaspoons of corriander seeds
2 teaspoons of mustard seeds
2 dried chillis, depending on how hot you want it
2 teaspoons of fennel seeds
2 teaspoons of fenugreek seeds

Brown these in a dry hot pan until brown (I wait 'till they start popping) then grind them up.
Then I use about 5 garlic cloves, a massive chunk of ginger and 3 small onions (finely chopped) and fry them in a pan
Then about few chopped tomatos (I use a tin) and add that to your onions and stuff and loads of curry leaves (about 10)
Add in your spice mix, your meat (i use mushrooms because I am a obsessed with them) and then just let simmer until it's cooked (like 15-20 mins?)
I garnish with loads of corriander

Veg soup

Spoiler
I just make this up as I go along, using whatever I have...say
half a butternut squash, half a sweet potato, 2 carrots, 1 leek, 1 onion, 1 spring onion, quite a lot of lentils, chop them all up, put in a pan, cover with boiling water, add in some stock powder, then mash/blend it up once all the veg is cooked..haha that's not really a recipe. I just make soup whenever I have veg to be used

Chilli

Spoiler
Cook some mince, add 1 chopped onion, 1 pepper, about half a courgette, 1 tin of kidney beans and 1 carton of passata (or just chopped tomatoes) and about a teaspoon of chilli powder, then just lit it simmer for say, 10-15 mins?


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

This is going to sound weird but my OH loves it
Called pulled pork (need a slow cooker)
get a boneless pork roast and rub minced garlic, italian spice and onion soup mix all over it then poke 3 big holes in the top and put it in the slow cooker and pour root beer in to cover the pork roast and cook on low for 6 hours. Then take it out and rinse your slow cooker and shred it up in to tiny pieces and put the pieces back in the slow cooker and smother in your fav BBQ sauce and cook on low for another hour. Put it on a bun and enjoy


----------



## 10.11.12

This thread is making me hungry :haha: glad to see I'm not the only veggie. 

Here's another of my favorites 

https://www.vegkitchen.com/recipes/everyday-meals/french-onion-soup/

I use butter instead of non-hydrogenated margarine and regular mozzarella cheese instead of vegan.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

One of my favs in the slow cooker is chicken noodle soup. 

I used 3/4 nests of noodles and 3 chicken breasts. Basically chop the chicken, put it in the slow cooker, add chicken broth (about 4 cups) and some water, chuck in whatever veggies you like (we did brocilli, celery, cabbage, carrots) and add herbs or spices of your choice, oregano goes well. Put it on medium heat for around 6 hours, then cook the noodles on the hob until they are softened and chuck them in the slow cooker too. Leave for another 30 mins on high and serve :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Mayb_baby those burgers look lush - definitely going to try them!

My most recent culinary obsession is making soup since I got a stick blender so:
Pea and mint soup:
Finely dice an onion and 2 or 3 cloves of garlic (depends on how garlicky you like it - I use 3) and fry in butter until soft but not brown. Ad a handful of finely chopped fresh mint, fry for a couple more minutes. Add around 500g peas (I'm never very precise with this!) And enough stock to cover (about 2 stock cubes worth) add black pepper to taste then boil gently until peas are cooked. Blend in a food processor or use a hand blender. Return to the heat and add a couple of handfuls more peas (could also add shredded ham/fried crispy bacon, if you like!) And heat until new peas are cooked through. Serve with lots of fresh crusty bread and butter

(I don't really do precise measures as most things I cook are learned from riends or family or made up myself...)


----------



## Hotbump

This going to help out a lot! Jr doesnt like meat :dohh: and its very rare to see some one from a mexican heritage not to like meat since we are big meat eaters and almost every recipe includes meat :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

My fave, jamie olivers, kate and wills wedding pie. Takes hours though. A good soup we like to make.

Peel and chop spuds, i chop them all different sizes and cook in chicken stock with added pepper and garlic cook till the biggest potatos are nearly done add a few hand fulls of pasta to soak up some stock, then we like to add left over chicken if there is any, its a good soup if you dont have much in.

Tuna and sweet potato cakes. Peel and boil some sweet potatos or you can do them as jacket potatos and scrape the filling out, get a tin of tuna mash sweet potato and tuna chunks, give it a good mix up then shape into burgers and fry in frying pan for 4 mins eather side.


----------



## emmylou92

Double post, woops!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm going to try this out friday when we go grocery shopping :D

https://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/5-great-stuffed-recipes-154800062.html


----------



## bbyno1

I barely cook from scratch. I fail :/


----------



## emmylou92

We do 6/7 meals a week from scratch.


----------



## lauram_92

I can't cook :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> I can't cook :cry:

No such thing:haha:
Practise makes perfect x


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emmylou92

When I say to OH im not cooking tonight it usually means fish fingers chips and salad or potato pie.


----------



## x__amour

Fast food, I guess? :shrug:
I cook pretty frequently! I just memorize things though.


----------



## Melibu90

im an awful cook, these are great :)


----------



## emmylou92

I got marks and spencers cook books, the cooks bibe and the baking bible they are brill


----------



## mayb_baby

*Chicken Salad*

Spoiler
4 cups cold boiled chicken, cut into small pieces
2 cups finely cut celery
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 hard boiled eggs
2 cups mayonnaise dressing
6 olives
1/3 cup French dressing

Mix chicken with celery, seasoning and one egg cut into small pieces.

Marinate with French dressing, and let stand in cold place about one hour.

Serve on lettuce leaves and spread mayonnaise over top.

Garnish with olives and remaining egg cut into slices.

Sprinkle with chopped parsley and paprika.

*OMELETTE*
serves 2


Spoiler
4 large eggs
1 large mashed potato
some lemon juice
1 Tablespoon of Chives
Salt and Pepper
1 Tablespoon of Butter


Separate the eggs and beat the yolks. Add then to the 

mashed potato, mixing thoroughly and then add the lemon 

juice, chives, and salt and pepper. Melt the butter in 

a pan. Whisk the egg whites until stiff and stir them 

into the potato mixture. Cook the mixture until golden 

and then run under the broiler to finish and puff it up.


----------



## bbyno1

OH wears the thongs in our house:haha:
He does all the cooking.


----------



## lauram_92

vinteenage said:


> What does one eat if they dont cook? :wacko:

Everything from frozen :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Noooo it's soooo bland! What about your lo? I love cookin I 'couldn't' cook unitil I was preggo now I can cook soo much from scratch!
Making Michael homemade veggy soup after uni tomorrow today he had shepherds pie :thumbup:


----------



## Rhio92

Oooo I love cooking :D Will add some recipes later!

Tonight I might try tuna and sweetcorn fritata :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

i am THE worst cook in the world haha i do try but it doesnt always look edible hahaha!


----------



## LauraBee

Mine never _looks_ edible, but it tastes great :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

i mostly cheat too haha!


----------



## lauram_92

mayb_baby said:


> Noooo it's soooo bland! *What about your lo?* I love cookin I 'couldn't' cook unitil I was preggo now I can cook soo much from scratch!
> Making Michael homemade veggy soup after uni tomorrow today he had shepherds pie :thumbup:

It is mainly meat I don't do, just too scared about under cooking it. And I really struggle to find time to cook anything! I do a lot of veg mixes for him, I can do like cheese sauce for macaroni/cauliflour cheese. And he gets stuff like basic omettes or scrambled egg. If my parents do a roast I'll nick some of it. If I have no time he gets a jar - very rare. Sometimes he gets fish fingers/waffles if I have nothing else. :blush: He gets like mince & tattie and that sort of stuff too, if my parents make too much.


----------



## emmylou92

Im making this 
The chicken on this website
https://theharriedcook.blogspot.com/2011/05/pita-bread-and-chicken-kebabs.html

The chilli sauce on this website
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/chickendonerkebab_86978

And garlic sauce
Greek yogurt
Cloves of garlic crushed to a smooth paste
Mayo
Lemon juice


----------



## leoniebabey

i can make steak pie
i use ready done pastry though, cook the steak in the frying pan for a little with some onions then make some beef stock and put that and the onions and steak in the pie dish with the pastry and cook in the oven :)


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Noooo it's soooo bland! *What about your lo?* I love cookin I 'couldn't' cook unitil I was preggo now I can cook soo much from scratch!
> Making Michael homemade veggy soup after uni tomorrow today he had shepherds pie :thumbup:
> 
> It is mainly meat I don't do, just too scared about under cooking it. And I really struggle to find time to cook anything! I do a lot of veg mixes for him, I can do like cheese sauce for macaroni/cauliflour cheese. And he gets stuff like basic omettes or scrambled egg. If my parents do a roast I'll nick some of it. If I have no time he gets a jar - very rare. Sometimes he gets fish fingers/waffles if I have nothing else. :blush: He gets like mince & tattie and that sort of stuff too, if my parents make too much.Click to expand...

I was weird with meat you should get a meat thermometer it will ease your mind loads :thumbup:
Omelettes and scrambled egg is cooking :)


----------



## mayb_baby

*Creamy or not creamy veggy soup*


Spoiler
2 Potatoes chopped
2 Leeks sliced 
2 Celery sticks sliced
2 Carrots peeled and chopped
30g butter
1L of chicken stock
1/2 cup of cream (only for Michael way too fatty :haha:) 
Salt and pepper
2tablespoons of chopped Parsley 

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add veg and chopped parsley cover and cook for about 10 mins
Add stock, bring to the boil then reduce heat and cover, simmering gently for 30mins until veg are tender
Stir in the cream, add salt and pepper


*Shepherds Pie (Today's Dinner)*


Spoiler
1 1/2 lbs of lean minced beef 
1 onion chopped
1 cup of chopped carrots
1 cup of peas
1 1/2 - 2 lbs potatoes 
8 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup beef stock
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Salt, pepper

Peel and quarter potatoes, boil in salted water until tender 
While the potatoes are cooking, melt 4 Tablespoons butter in large frying pan.
Cook the onions and carrots in butter until tender over medium heat (10 mins). 
Then add the peas when the carrots and onions look nearly done.
Add the mince beef and cook until no longer pink.
Add salt and pepper. 
Add worcesterchire sauce. 
Add half a cup of beef stock and cook, uncovered, over low heat for 10 minutes, adding more beef stock as necessary to keep moist.
Mash potatoes in bowl with remainder of butter, season with salt and pepper 
Place beef and onions and veg in baking dish. 
Spread mashed potatoes on top. 
Rough up with a fork so that there are peaks that will brown nicely.
Cook in 200 degree oven until bubbling and brown (about 30 minutes). 
Blast heat for last few minutes if necessary to brown.


----------



## youngmummy94

Sticky Chicken

Sliced chicken breast
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup sweet chili sauce
1/4 soy sauce

Combine peanut butter, sweet chili and soy sauce. Marinate chicken for as long as possible. Cook in oven for 40 minutes or until cooked. Serve with salad or steamed vegies


----------



## Rhio92

Leek and potato soup

Spoiler
- potatoes
- a leek
- a couple of tablespoons of parsley (dried will do :) )
- an onion
- 1 vegetable stock cube (chicken stock tastes just as nice too :D )

Slice the vegetables. Size depends on whether you like chunky soup or mushy soup :haha: Put in a large saucepan. Add 1 litre of water, stir in the parsley. Once boiled, add the stock cube. Bring down from boiling, and allow to simmer for 25-30 minutes. Done :D

Banana power breakfast bars

Spoiler
- 2 bananas
- 125g oats
- 50g (about 2 tablespoons) golden syrup
- 100g butter
- 50g sugar
- 100g self raising flour
- 75g nuts, seeds, raisins, whatever you like really (even chocolate chips)
- 1 egg
Preheat the oven to 180 degrees. Grease and line a baking tray.
Put the golden syrup, sugar and butter in a pan, and heat until it is all melted. Put the pan aside to cool.
Sieve the flour in a bowl. Add oats and nuts (or whatever your ingredient is).
Mash the bananas in a bowl and mix in the egg. 
Stir the banana and egg mix into the four mix. Stir the butter, golden syrup and sugar mix with the flour and banana mix.
Put mixture into the baking tray, and cook for 20-25 minutes.
Once cooked, leave to cool for a few minutes. Cut into slices, then leave to cool completely on a wire rack. 
Once cooked completely, either leave like this, or put in the freezer. Can be eaten frozen.

I loooove these for a quick breakfast in the morning :D


----------



## Hotbump

I make these when I dont have time to cook for jovanni and jr :thumbup:

3 eggs 
2 chicken franks
corn oil/vegetable oil
a small piece of onion
salt or no salt whatever you like

Pour oil in a pan at medium heat
Cut a small piece of onion and added it to the oil
Once the onion starts to change color from the corner
Cut up the chicken franks in small pieces and add them to the pan
Two minutes later add the 3 eggs to the pan and mix until the eggs are done
You can take out the onion if you want its just to add some flavor :haha:

Takes about 10 minutes to make


----------



## mayb_baby

Rhio92 said:


> Leek and potato soup
> 
> Spoiler
> - potatoes
> - a leek
> - a couple of tablespoons of parsley (dried will do :) )
> - an onion
> - 1 vegetable stock cube (chicken stock tastes just as nice too :D )
> 
> Slice the vegetables. Size depends on whether you like chunky soup or mushy soup :haha: Put in a large saucepan. Add 1 litre of water, stir in the parsley. Once boiled, add the stock cube. Bring down from boiling, and allow to simmer for 25-30 minutes. Done :D

Michael loves this I use chicken stock :thumbup:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Salmon pasta bake (made it for some friends the other day and it went down pretty well:

Preheat oven to 190 degrees. Cook 350g of pasta shapes (to serve 4). In a mixing bowl, break up a large tin of red salmon and remove any big bones. Tear in a handful of basil leaves, add 250ml of passata, 3tbsp (ish) of mascarpone cheese and a torn ball of mozzarella. Drain the pasta and add to the salmon. 
Mix well and place in an ovenproof dish. Cover with breadcrumbs, dot with butter and place in the oven till the top goes crispy.

I served with garlic bread and salad with dressing (which is also really easy to make, just put equal volumes of olive oil and vinegar in an old clean jar, grab a slice of bread, dip it in and taste it, and adjust the quantity of oil/vinegar to taste. I sometimes add lemon juice as well :D)


----------



## lauram_92

I made toad in the hole yesterday with mashed tatties, brocolli, carrots and roast parsnips :yipee:


----------



## emmylou92

Nom nom toad in the hole,

I like cold yorkshire puds with jam!


----------



## lauram_92

emmylou92 said:


> Nom nom toad in the hole,
> 
> *I like cold yorkshire puds with jam!*

Omg :sick: Why? :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

My dad likes that lol!


----------



## emmylou92

lauram_92 said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Nom nom toad in the hole,
> 
> *I like cold yorkshire puds with jam!*
> 
> Omg :sick: Why? :rofl:Click to expand...

Hehe i do not know, i was pregnat with Hollie and we had a sunday lunch and there were some left over pudds and no gravey, so i used jam. Was yummy.

Same a i like peanut butter and strawberry jam, weetabix dry with butter and jam and tomato ketchup on mashed potato.:blush:


----------



## 10.11.12

Fennel pasta: 

one fennel bulb 
pasta (however much) 
one onion
one can of diced tomatoes
salt and pepper to taste 
Parmesan cheese 

chop the onion and fennel into chunks and saute them in a skillet with butter until soft 
cook and drain pasta 
combine pasta and fennel/onions into the pasta pan with the tomatoes and cheese 
heat though until the tomatoes are warm


----------



## sarah0108

Chilli recipe! I put it on rice or jacket potatoes, tis yummy! We also do a veggie one for me using quorn.

Ingredients:
- Mince beef/veggie substitute
- 1 onion
- 1 red pepper
- Beef/veg stock cube
- 1 can tinned tomatoes
- 1 can kidney beans
- tomato puree
- 1 teaspoon sugar
- 1 teaspoon paprika
- 1 teaspoon chilli powder (I add more)
- 1 teaspoon cumin powder

1. Brown the mince, and cut up peppers and onions. I like to dice them quite small.
2. Add the onions and peppers to the mince and add the tomatoes, kidneys beans and tomato puree to taste.
3. Add the sugar and the spices.
4. Add stock and simmer to cook :) usually takes about 15mins.


----------



## lauram_92

I might try your chilli recipe on Monday Sarah, because I have most of the ingredients. Except the spices. Ill just miss them out lol!


----------



## emmylou92

Mymmum adds a cube of chcolate to her chilli, i dont!

Anyone have a recipe for yourshire pudds?


----------



## 112110

:munch:


----------



## leoniebabey

mmmm i think i'll try the chillie recipe out sounds yum


----------



## lauram_92

emmylou92 said:


> Mymmum adds a cube of chcolate to her chilli, i dont!
> 
> Anyone have a recipe for yourshire pudds?

For the Toad in the hole batter I did 8oz of plain flour, 8oz of milk and 4 eggs. Mixed it all together and chucked it over the sausages.


----------



## emmylou92

I got one online, they worked, i was always told yorkshire pudds were hard. Only made six though didnt want them to go to waste!


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Nom nom toad in the hole,
> 
> *I like cold yorkshire puds with jam!*
> 
> Omg :sick: Why? :rofl:Click to expand...

Yorkshire puds are pretty much the same as pancakes, theyre just cooked in an oven rather than in a frying pan :haha:


Spoiler
puff pastry wraps
3/4 cook some meat (we normally do sausages or chicken)
cook up some veg, but cut it into chunks or batons
use pre rolled puff pastry - divide it into equal segments
Put a bit of meat and veg in each segment and wrap it over itself.
cook in the oven until pastry is cooked. 

We normally do these for lunches, either at work or to take to uni

I use my slow cooker for 90% of my cooking though.


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

wishuwerehere said:


> Salmon pasta bake (made it for some friends the other day and it went down pretty well:
> 
> Preheat oven to 190 degrees. Cook 350g of pasta shapes (to serve 4). In a mixing bowl, break up a large tin of red salmon and remove any big bones. Tear in a handful of basil leaves, add 250ml of passata, 3tbsp (ish) of mascarpone cheese and a torn ball of mozzarella. Drain the pasta and add to the salmon.
> Mix well and place in an ovenproof dish. Cover with breadcrumbs, dot with butter and place in the oven till the top goes crispy.
> 
> I served with garlic bread and salad with dressing (which is also really easy to make, just put equal volumes of olive oil and vinegar in an old clean jar, grab a slice of bread, dip it in and taste it, and adjust the quantity of oil/vinegar to taste. I sometimes add lemon juice as well :D)

that sounds really good, going to have to try that


----------



## cabbagebaby

should have a look on here https://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/i-can-cook/makes/


----------



## sarah0108

I made a pasta sauce out of stuff i found in the kitchen today, it was actually really nice!

Just used an onion, some garlic, a pepper and tomatoes, some stock and spices! Could have done with some tomato puree but we had none,

Tasted lush!


----------



## KiwiMOM

I made this recipe two days ago, it was one of the best things I've ever made. Me and my OH like spicy food so I found it just right but I forced my mom to try some and she found it tasty but a little on the hot side. I used crushed chilli instead of chilli powder and didn't use Cilantro because I think it tastes like soap :haha: seriously this is so good! 

https://budgetbytes.blogspot.co.nz/2011/07/taco-chicken-bowls-1066-recipe-133.html


----------



## Mellie1988

I need to start cooking more :thumbup: might try one of these recipes on my day off on Weds! 

UK Girls, the recipes on the back of Heinz soups are fab, I made the Chicken tikka masala one using tomato soup and also a chicken casserole....both very yummy and easy to make! 

x


----------



## _laura

Yes! Also recipes that Philadelphia sometimes have on their packets.


----------



## x__amour

This is our meal plan for this week;
Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. :flower:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I need to get organised like you Shannon! I cook the same boring stuff every week lol. 

Spaghetti bolonaise/chilli con carne, shepards pie, chicken stew, minced beef stew, some kind of roast dinner. Obviously this is through winter lol. Boring! Twice a week we probably have freezer foods like battered cod and chips or pizza, sometimes chicken kievs/escallopes.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Mushroom and Chicken Rice


Spoiler
Rice
Mushroom soup (bachelors condensed)
OXO chicken stock cube
Sweetcorn
Peas
Mushrooms
Onions
Can add chicken aswell.

Boil up rice for 8 minutes, drain and leave in covered pot for 8 minutes.
Cook peas and sweetcorn, if frozen.
Fry mushrooms, onions and chicken if using, add tin of soup, bring to boil, sprinkle in oxo cube, stir until melts, add peas and sweetcorn then mix together with the rice.

Mince pie

Spoiler
Mince (I normally use leftover mince from day before as thicker)
Pastry

Roll out pastry, and butter an ovenproof plate, cut out pastry to fill plate (and another for the top) put one on the plate and put mince in the middle. 
wet the sides of the pastry around the mince and put other piece of pastry on top, press down sides with fork. cover it with milk, and slit it on the top - pop in the oven for 20 mins or until pastry looks ready.

Lentil Soup

Spoiler
Half a turnip
3 biggish potatoes
3 carrots
An Onion
ham stock cubes
Lentils

Add water to a large pot and add 1/2 cup - cup of lentils, and 2-3 stock cubes. 
Peel and cut vegetables and add them to the pot. Season with salt and pepper. Bring to the boil then reduce to simmer for 2 hours.

Stewed sausages

Spoiler
Sausages
Vegetable stock cube
Vegetables (onion, carrot, mushrooms, peas)
Bisto gravy granules

Add water to pot, add sausages and a vegetable stock cube and any veggies you want use (peas can be added nearer the end) 
Let it cook for 30 - 45 minutes
Pour left over water/stock into a cup and add the gravy granules to it, pour over sausages.


----------



## Hotbump

Bump!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emmylou92

Bump, anyone have any baking recipies?
Cakes and pies and things??


----------



## LauraBee

Basic sponge to be adapted as you like -
50g self-raising flour, 50g butter and 50g caster sugar to each medium sized egg.
Cream together the sugar and butter then add the egg(s) and the flour and mix together.
Put on the oven middle shelf for 15-20 minutes at 180C (although mine always seem to take 25 minutes minimum).

Piece of cake :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

My sister made my birthday cake with this recipe, was SO GOOD :D

Spoiler
4 oz (125g) margarine
3 1/2 oz (100g) raw cane sugar 
9 oz (250g) self raising wholemeal flour, sieved 
3 tsp baking powder 
Pinch sea salt 
1/2 pt (275 ml) vanilla soya dessert or custard 
1/4 tsp vanilla essence 
soya milk

1. Preheat oven to 200C/400F/gas mark 6. 
2. Over a low heat dissolve the margarine and sugar. Allow to cool. 
3. In a separate bowl mix together the dry ingredients. Add the margarine mixture to the dry ingredients and mix well. Add the soya dessert or custard and essence. A soft dropping (thick and runny) consistency is required so add extra soya milk if necessary. 
4. Pour into two 6/7 inch round sandwich tins or one 2 lb loaf tin. Bake in the pre-heated oven for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## stephx

Brownies

* 400g caster sugar
* 225g butter, melted
* 60g cocoa powder
* 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
* 4 eggs
* 225g plain flour
* 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* Chocolate drops, buttons, whatever you have cut up!

- Mix the ingredients in that order
- Bake for 20-25 minutes :D


----------



## stephx

Flapjacks

125g/ 5 oz butter
125g 5 oz caster sugar
5 tablespoons golden syrup
225g/ 9 oz oats

* Melt butter,sugar and syrup in a saucepan
* Add oats and mix
* Spoon into a tin (6-8 inch)
* Bake in a medium oven for 15-20 minutes


----------



## stephx

Aussie Crunch 

3oz Sugar
3oz Coconut
2oz Cornflakes
5oz Plain flour
2tbsp drinking chocolate
6oz Margarine
For the topping:
8oz Icing sugar
2tbsp Drinking chocolate

-Melt the margarine in a saucepan.
-Mix all dry ingredients together in a bowl (it's better if you slightly crush the cornflakes first)
-Add melted margarine and mix well.
-Grease a 7.5 inch square baking tin.
-Turn mixture into tin and press down firmly
-Bake in the centre of a pre-heated oven (Gas Mark 5, 190C) for 20-25 minutes.
-Leave to cool. Mix the icing sugar and drinking chocolate with a few drops of water to make a thick iced topping, when completely cold spread the topping evenly over the top and place in the fridge to set.
When set cut into even squares.

(I always use melted chocolate for the topping instead of icing)


----------



## stephx

Basic Apple crumble

300g/10½oz plain flour, sieved pinch of salt
175g/6oz unrefined brown sugar
200g/7oz unsalted butter, cubed at room temperature
Knob of butter for greasing
450g/1lb apples, peeled, cored and cut into 1cm/½in pieces
50g/2oz unrefined brown sugar
1 tbsp plain flour
1 pinch of ground cinnamon

- Place the flour and sugar in a large bowl and mix well. Taking a few cubes of butter at a time rub into the flour mixture. Keep rubbing until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. 
-Place the fruit in a large bowl and sprinkle over the sugar, flour and cinnamon. Stir well being careful not to break up the fruit.
-Butter a 24cm/9in ovenproof dish. Spoon the fruit mixture into the bottom, then sprinkle the crumble mixture on top.
-Bake in the oven for 40-45 minutes 180'C until the crumble is browned and the fruit mixture bubbling.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Mars Bar Cake. 


Spoiler
2 mars bars
75g butter or marg
rice crispies
1 tbsp golden syrup
Chocolate to cover

Melt mars bars, syrup and butter in a bowl.
Once melted, add rice crispies and mix together. 
Spread out on a tray, and melt chocolate to cover it.
Spread melted chocolate on top and leave to set in fridge.

Chocolate Hedgehogs


Spoiler
5oz self raising flour
1oz cocoa powder
6oz caster sugar
6oz soft margarine
3 eggs

Butter icing:
6oz butter
12oz icing sugar
1oz cocoa power

To decorate:
Flakes for prickles.
And smarties, m&ms, jelly tots for eyes and nose.

Preheat oven.
Mix all cake ingredients in bowl together until smooth. 
Divide mixture between paper case (should do 24)
Cook for about 15 minutes.
Beat the icing ingredients together until fluffy.
Spread over cakes.
Then decorate.

Biscuits


Spoiler
8oz plain flour
2oz caster sugar
5oz butter
1 tbsp orange juice

Pre-heat oven.
Add flour and sugar to bowl.
Cut butter into small pieces and rub into the flour until the mixture goes crumby.
Add orange juice, and mould mixture into a ball. 
on a floured surface kneed the dough.
Roll out 5mm think and cut into shapes.
Cook for about 1o minutes until a golden pale colour.


----------



## Melibu90

I love mars bar cake, and malteaser one too
When it comes to baking im fairly proud of myself :haha:


----------



## louandivy

I don't really post in here but I am young I swear :lol: Can I post some recipes? I love cooking and sharing my creations!

Veggie chilli


Spoiler
1 onion
1 garlic clove
1 tin of kidney beans
1 tin of mixed bean salad
1 courgette
1 tin of chopped tomatoes
A teaspoon or two of paprika
2 teaspoons cumin
1 pinch of chili powder
Salt and pepper to taste

Fry onion gently in pan until soft, add the garlic and courgette and fry for a few minutes and then mix in the spices and stir for a minute or two. Add the chopped tomatoes and beans and simmer for about 20 minutes and serve with rice, soured cream or natural yoghurt and slices of avocado :)
Chickpea korma


Spoiler
1/2 jar of korma paste
1 tin of chickpeas
1 carrot, sliced
I usually add about 6-8 broccoli florets too
1 onion
1 garlic clove
1-2cm chopped ginger
1/2 tin of coconut milk
300ml water

Heat oil in a pan, fry onion until soft, add the paste and fry until aromatic and then add the garlic and chopped ginger and fry for a further minute. Add the coconut milk, bring to the boil, then add the vegetables and water and simmer until the sauce has thickened. If it is too watery then add a tablespoon or so of flour. Serve with basmati rice.

Apple and cinnamon yoghurt


Spoiler
1 bag of tart dessert apples like granny smith
1-2 teaspoons of cinnamon 
1-2 tablespoons of dark brown sugar
Greek yoghurt

Peel, core and chop up the apple into cubes. Mix with the cinnamon and sugar, put in a pan with a tablespoon of water, cover and simmer gently until the apples are very soft but still retain some texture. Allow to cool and mix with greek yoghurt and enjoy :)


----------



## sarah0108

Definitely trying that Korma Lou!


----------



## louandivy

Ohh let me know what you think! Have a few more...

Bacon and butterbean stew


Spoiler
1 tin of butterbeans
125 streaky bacon, diced
1 red pepper
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves of garlic, chopped
1 tin of chopped tomatoes
1 tsp paprika
20g fresh parsley, chopped

Heat oil in the pan, add the bacon, onion and pepper and fry until the onion and pepper start to brown. Add the garlic and paprika and cook for 1 minute. Add the chopped tomatoes and butterbeans, stir well and simmer for 10-15 minutes and add parsley just before serving. Serve with a green salad and olive ciabatta.

And my spaghetti bolognese recipe that has taken 2 years to perfect!


Spoiler
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves of garlic, chopped
2 carrots, diced
1 pack of pancetta
250g lean steak mince
1 tin chopped tomatoes
1 small bottle of red wine - I think they are 200ml?
1 teaspoon of sugar
1 tbsp tomato puree
1 bay leaf
Freshly grated nutmeg
Salt and pepper

Heat olive oil in a pan, add bacon, onion, carrot and fry for about 5 minutes then add garlic and cook for a further minute. Add mince and cook until browned, then add chopped tomatoes, wine, tomato puree, the bay leaf, sugar and grated nutmeg and pepper to taste. Return to the boil and then simmer gently for at least an hour then remove bay leaf. Serve with spaghetti (I mix some butter into the spaghetti once its cooked to make it even more yummy)


----------

